# New Off Road Track In Brighton,mich



## rcnutmich (Dec 7, 2004)

NEW OFF ROAD MICRO TRACK BRIGHTON MICH, I96 AND US23
BRING YOUR 1 /18 OFF ROAD CARS AND TRUCKS ,
GRAND OPENING SAT MAY 14..JOIN US FOR SOME FUN.

INFO AND DIRECTIONS ON WEB SITE
TRACK 
:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Ballistik (Oct 15, 2004)

Nice track and cars your a great builder.


----------



## Ballistik (Oct 15, 2004)

First Race This Weekend !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Keep us informed on how it goes. We have two new bodies coming out for the RC18 will post pictures asap. One is a buggy body.


----------



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

whats the status of the track?


----------

